
Lavabit accepts Bitcoin now - mike-cardwell
Noticed in the Lavabit thread the other day that some people were complaining about the lack of a Bitcoin option and the amount of info you had to give up to sign up to Lavabit. Looks like they support Bitcoin now and don&#x27;t require as much info for signup:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lavabit.com&#x2F;want-lavabit.php<p>Just something I noticed.
======
HirojaShibe
one of the primary reason I said Nah was the info and lack of crypto payment
option.

------
ergot
I'm going to pay with tumbled Bitcoins since there's no zCash, or Monero
option

